# [2009] Anyone visit the lava flow outside the park recently???



## DonM (Jul 15, 2009)

The county of Hawaii has opened an evening viewing area at the end of Highway 130 for visitors to walk out and see the lava entering the ocean.

Has anyone taken advantage of this? Is so has far a walk is it? I realize that this is not a helicoper view, but is the view worth the effort? Are there mobs of people doing this? Is the vog bad?  Would those paper masks help against the vog?

Any other insights would be appreciated.

thanks
don


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 15, 2009)

DonM said:


> The county of Hawaii has opened an evening viewing area at the end of Highway 130 for visitors to walk out and see the lava entering the ocean.
> 
> Has anyone taken advantage of this? Is so has far a walk is it? I realize that this is not a helicoper view, but is the view worth the effort? Are there mobs of people doing this? Is the vog bad?  Would those paper masks help against the vog?
> 
> ...



The VOG is emitted from the crater, not from the lava flow.  So VOG will not be higher at the viewing area just because you are near the lava.  In fact, as a general rule the VOG will be lower at this  viewing area because:

The VOG is emitted up at the top of the volcano, at about 4000 feet elevation, and is lofted higher after emission because of thermal buoyancy.  In contrast the viewing area is near sea level.
The trade winds blow from the east, which means they are blowing the VOG away from the Puna coast , which is where the viewing area might be.
So if there is a VOG issue at the viewing area, it will be because the trade winds have stopped blowing and winds throughout the island are sparse.

Since VOG is a gas, not a particle, a paper filter is useless.  You could use a wet cloth as a mask; sulfur dioxide is very soluble in water so you will get removal.

Be aware that with any mask a large portion of the air bypasses the filter and comes in through cracks and openings. Most breathing filters that do not use a gasketed seal are almost totally worthless, though if one takes care you can often achieve a reasonably good seal around the face with cloths.


----------



## DonM (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you Steve that was very helpful. Your explanation that the sulfur comes from the top of the volcano-and that the emissions would be low at sea level makes perfect sense, and that the VOG would be carried by the prevailing winds towards the west.

Does anyone else have info about the other questions I raised?

thanks
don


----------



## lv_maui (Jul 15, 2009)

*Yes I was there this past Saturday July 11th.*



DonM said:


> The county of Hawaii has opened an evening viewing area at the end of Highway 130 for visitors to walk out and see the lava entering the ocean.
> 
> Has anyone taken advantage of this? Is so has far a walk is it? I realize that this is not a helicoper view, but is the view worth the effort? Are there mobs of people doing this? Is the vog bad?  Would those paper masks help against the vog?



Yes, I was there this past weekend.  The walk is maybe a half mile, but the walk is hard since you have to watch your footing on the lava rocks.  They have yellow markers to help show you the way.

I got there at 5:00 PM.  Do not think that when you see the first road closed sign that this is where you park.  No, you go on the roads that they have cleared through the lava flows, and past the subdivisions where people still live.  You park when you see guys directing you into parking places.  If you get there early, you are closer to the walk.

Again the walk is about a half mile.  When you end at the ocean, you can pick a spot to sit and wait for the darkness.  This view area is about a half mile from the lava flow.  During the day, the lava flow looks like a big steam generator.  You hardly can see red lava and is not very exciting.  As it gets darker, the lava becomes very visible.  The explosions as it hits the water make it an incredible site.  It was very worth it.

Make sure you bring water and a FLASHLIGHT.  Without it, walking back in the dark would be extremely difficult.

I figure some people may not find it impressive, but my wife and I definitely did.  There is not a mob of crowd at all.  Maybe, 100 people at the peak fo viewing.  The islands tourism is down so that helps the size.

The VOG was not a problem at all this past weekend and the wind was taking the clouds directly away from the viewing area.  If it was blowing towards you, I think the viewing area would be closed (they have an 800 # that gives you updates.)  This past weekend was a typical pattern.  

You would look quite strange with a mask on.  The crowds are a bit impolite since we had people come up and sit in front of us and make room for themselves when we had been waiting for an hour.  I noticed that they were mostly non US folks.  Any questions, feel free to contact me.

My wife and I loved it.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 15, 2009)

And they strongly suggest that you wear closed toe shoes.  When I was there in June 2008, they were checking to see that eveyone had a flashlight with them.  There is no other lighting and it is DARK when you leave.

Sue


----------



## lv_maui (Jul 16, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> And they strongly suggest that you wear closed toe shoes.  When I was there in June 2008, they were checking to see that eveyone had a flashlight with them.  There is no other lighting and it is DARK when you leave.
> 
> Sue



Closed shoes are a must although I saw younger folks without them.  I already broker a pair of slippers because of rocks.   I am not sure if they check for the flashlights, but they do warn you via megaphone when darkness approaches, and quite frankly, you would be foolish to not have one.  It would be quite treacherouse walking on uneven lava.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 19, 2009)

*See Here*

See this thread:
*Kilauea crater getting more active?  *
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99340


----------



## sammy (Jul 20, 2009)

*We were there on Sunday 12th*

park rangers had told us there would not be any red lava to see even if we did do the drive, and said we could not even enter till 5, and would have to stand about a mile or so away, so we chose not to drive the extra 1.5 hours to the actual viewing site and then the extra 1.5 hours back (we went & returned via the south). 

Instead, we drove to the end of Chain of Craters Road and had beautiful views of the huge plume of (I guess) VOG off in the distance along the shoreline.  Made for some great photos as it was huge and lovely against the land on the west and ocean on the right.  We were happy with the views we got from there and enjoyed stopping at the craters and petroglyphs along the way.


----------



## lv_maui (Jul 20, 2009)

sammy said:


> park rangers had told us there would not be any red lava to see even if we did do the drive, and said we could not even enter till 5, and would have to stand about a mile or so away, so we chose not to drive the extra 1.5 hours to the actual viewing site and then the extra 1.5 hours back (we went & returned via the south).
> 
> Instead, we drove to the end of Chain of Craters Road and had beautiful views of the huge plume of (I guess) VOG off in the distance along the shoreline.  Made for some great photos as it was huge and lovely against the land on the west and ocean on the right.  We were happy with the views we got from there and enjoyed stopping at the craters and petroglyphs along the way.




It is correct about not opening until 5 and as I said, you cannot see much during the daytime.  But I completely disagree with what the rangers said about a mile away.  I was there last weekend and it was much closer than that, and at night, the show was spectacular.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 22, 2009)

*hiking to Pu'u o'o vent*

The Rangers really discourage hiking to Pu'u o'o vent. and there are a lot of good reasons for them to do that..

Here is the cam:
http://hvo.wr.usgs.gov/cam/

BI revealed has a good story.
http://www.summitpost.org/route/167068/napau-trail-pu-u-o-o-vent.html
http://www.summitpost.org/route/167038/pu-u-o-o-vent-hike.html
http://www.naturalbornhikers.com/PuuOolavaflow/PuuOolavaflow.htm
http://www.arkko.com/pictures-climbing-hawaii.html
http://www.rawbw.com/~svw/inch/hike.php?hike_num=358
http://volcano.oregonstate.edu/vwdocs/Parks/hawaii/napau/napau4.html


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 22, 2009)

daventrina said:


> The Rangers really discourage hiking to Pu'u o'o vent. and there are a lot of good reasons for them to do that..
> 
> Here is the cam:
> http://hvo.wr.usgs.gov/cam/
> ...


I don't think anyone's mentioned hiking to Pu'u O'o in this thread.  Pu'u O'o is at least ten miles away from - and at least 2000 feet higher elevation - than the lava viewing areas discussed above.

Referencing the figure below, the lava viewing area is at the SE corner of the lava field, near Waikupanaha. Pu'u O'o is at the northwest, right on the Park Border.











Pu'u O'o crater itself is no longer the active source of lava.  Eruptions have shifted to new vents from some of the conduits that fed Pu'u O'o.


----------



## DonM (Aug 4, 2009)

lv_maui said:


> It is correct about not opening until 5 and as I said, you cannot see much during the daytime.  But I completely disagree with what the rangers said about a mile away.  I was there last weekend and it was much closer than that, and at night, the show was spectacular.



It was everything you said it was!! 

Thanks for the good advice- we loved it as well

don


----------



## lv_maui (Aug 11, 2009)

DonM said:


> It was everything you said it was!!
> 
> Thanks for the good advice- we loved it as well
> 
> don




  Heck, I did something right!!  Yahoo.  Your welcome and the memories are still there.  Just breathtaking.


----------



## MissTins (Mar 7, 2010)

Does anyone know if this lava flow is still active?  We're heading to the Big Island in a couple of weeks and wanted to work this into our activities.

Thanks,
MissTins


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 7, 2010)

*Anyone been there 2010??*



MissTins said:


> Does anyone know if this lava flow is still active?  We're heading to the Big Island in a couple of weeks and wanted to work this into our activities.
> 
> Thanks,
> MissTins



We are also visiting early April. I found this on the Volcano Park website:
http://www.nps.gov/havo/planyourvisit/lavaflows2.htm

Looks like lava isn't flowing into the sea currently, but hopefully someone who has been there recently can give an update...Anyone??


----------



## MissTins (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for that link for the update.  What a bummer!

A helicopter ride for 6 is not in the plans (or the budget) and I was so looking forward to showing my boys the lava flow.

MissTins


----------



## eakhat (Mar 9, 2010)

We have friends who returned from the Big Island a couple of weeks ago and nothing was flowing then.


----------



## jlr10 (Mar 10, 2010)

You can't really tell if it will be flowing until that day.  We were on the Big Island several years ago and the lava had only been flowing into the sea in a remote area.   We opted to fly over (big trip for our little guy.)  That morning it was flowing into the sea and the day was rainy and we were told it was too wet to fly but to come back that afternoon to see if the weather cleared up. The afternoon the lava broke through and was flowing above ground when we flew overhead.  We had a pretty happy son.

Your best bet is to call the volcano national park during your visit and ask about current flow


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 10, 2010)

jlr10 said:


> You can't really tell if it will be flowing until that day.  We were on the Big Island several years ago and the lava had only been flowing into the sea in a remote area.   We opted to fly over (big trip for our little guy.)  That morning it was flowing into the sea and the day was rainy and we were told it was too wet to fly but to come back that afternoon to see if the weather cleared up. The afternoon the lava broke through and was flowing above ground when we flew overhead.  We had a pretty happy son.
> 
> Your best bet is to call the volcano national park during your visit and ask about current flow



Thanks! Looks like it's something that can't be planned ahead 
I'm just making a list of the many things we want to do and will see what actually works once we get there. So far, here's my to see/to do list:

-Volcano Park trip, hiking and hope for lava into the sea..
-kayaking across the bay to Capt. Cook monument and snorkel.
-night snorkel w/manta rays (have to convince 9 year old that this would be fun!!)
-snorkeling at Place of Refuge
-snorkeling at some other sights I can't recall the name of at the moment near Kona
-drive up to see the North beaches
-sunsets at different bays (one w/the turtles, one w/the spinner dolphins)
      Yes, I know that it is not guaranteed to see these animals, but sounds like it's hard NOT to see turtles:whoopie: 
- some kind of trip up Mauna Loa w/telescope to view the night sky
-green sand beach
-black sand beach
-haven't even begun to consider restaurants (!)

Can you tell we're excited???


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> Thanks! Looks like it's something that can't be planned ahead
> I'm just making a list of the many things we want to do and will see what actually works once we get there. So far, here's my to see/to do list:
> 
> -Volcano Park trip, hiking and hope for lava into the sea..
> ...




That's a LOT to pack into a week.  You may find yourself having to scale back a bit, once you actually start doing things.  Here's a few ideas to think about:

Be sure to factor in driving times between the various places you want to see.  The Big Island is called that for a reason.  It's at least a couple of hours drive from Kona to the Volcano area, not counting stops. Add another 45 minutes from Volcano down into Hilo.  It's even longer getting back to Kona.

The green sand beach near South Point is a bit of a hike from the parking area - you can't drive right to it.  But it's worth the jaunt.

Add a stop at South Point itself.  Awesome, in a weird way.  Kind of eerie to stand atop a hundred foot cliff that drops straight down into the water, and look south.  The next land in that direction is Antarctica.

The black sand beach at Punalu'u is right off the highway, and will often have turtles on the beach or in the tidepools.  Earlier in the mornings are best - if it gets to be later in the morning, or the hotter part of the day, they are usually not on the beach.

Your 9 year old may opt for viewing the mantas through the windows at the Sheraton.  Not the same, but a bit less spooky.

A trip up Mauna Kea to do the telescope thing will take several hours each way, and the elevation is quite high.  The best viewing is between 7 and 9 PM.  Be aware of the moon - too bright, and it could lessen the experience.  And don't forget the temperature - it's pretty cold up there.  If anyone in your group has asthma or is obese, they may not enjoy the experience.  Check www.maunakea.com for cautions. (I presume you meant Mauna Kea, not Mauna Loa.)

Speaking of Mauna Loa, you may want to stop at the Mauna Loa Macadamia Nut factory.  They have free tours and lots of free samples.  They're located off the highway on the way from the Volcano Park area down toward Hilo.

Make your way to the Kalapana area in the Pahoa district south of Hilo.  The lava flow covers the road there, and it's a great visual lesson in what lava does to stuff.  If you can't see hot lava, this is good for the cool stuff.  Your kids will be amazed.  http://www.hawaiiweb.com/hawaii/html/sites/kalapana.html

Have a great time.  We'll be there again in May.  Can't wait!

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't take a 9 year old on the Manta Ray snorkeling trip - it's dark, it's kind of spooky, and it would be easy to get separated from the child.  My husband and I got separated and he ended up on the wrong boat and a long way from our boat!

Have you been ocean kayaking before?  It is very strenuous, and you will end up tipping the boat over - it can be exhausting to get back in.  My DH is a big guy (6'3" 250 lb.) and in good shape, but he won't ever go kayaking again.

We took a zodiac snorkeling trip to that area + more, and it was a blast - I will find the name.


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Dave and Denise for your sage advice...

We actually have 2 weeks so maybe not so crazy as it sounds at first glance...

We are both used to driving long distances and being in a car forever...My husband's family lives 4 1/2 hours away and that's normal for us...The girls and I drove a crazy Seattle-Yellowstone-Iowa and back trip in two weeks (!)

But I do realize long distances vs. long distances in Hawaii w/slow speeds and time for gawking can be a whole different thing  

Oops, Mauna *Kea*  is probably more distance than I realised by your description. No problems w/elevation etc. and we're from WA so used to weather differentials. Have a husband who loves astronomy so this is his call. 

Doug and I have spent time in Alaska sea-kayaking (had a whale pop up next to us at one point) but I know sitting on top the kayaks ala HI style might be much different, plus we didn't have the kids along...We have kayaked Wailua river w/kids on our own up to the waterfall hike, but they may or may not be ready for the ocean. The zodiac might be a wise alternative...

Hiking is fun in our world..Girls love to back-pack and have serious stamina both in and out of the water. They both spend around 10 hours a week dancing, so they are very fit and have great balance. I think they'll want to see a "wierd" green beach. 

Lastly, appreciate your first-hand experience snorkeling w/manta rays. My husband was "generous" enough to offer to go with the older daughter. Hmmm..what about me???  The idea, though, of getting separated from one of the girls due to multiple boats hadn't occurred to us, yikes!! Might have to "settle" for the Sheraton 

Regardless, I have my Big Island Revealed book, and we'll take whatever adventures come our way!! Really appreciate you all sharing your knowledge and experiences.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> Thanks Dave and Denise for your sage advice...
> 
> We actually have 2 weeks so maybe not so crazy as it sounds at first glance...
> 
> ...




I didn't mean to imply you shouldn't do any of what you initially suggested,  Just wanted to be sure you understood what was involved to do some of it.  If you have two weeks, you're fine.  The Big Island has no Interstate-type highways, and you're lucky to drive faster than about 45mph for more than a few miles.

One thing about Mauna Kea:  You're from Seattle.  Imagine driving to the top of Mt. Rainier in a short amount of time.  Weather is much colder than at sea level, and the air is a LOT thinner up there.

You'll have a fine time.  I know it.  Take lots of pictures.  

Dave


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 11, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> I didn't mean to imply you shouldn't do any of what you initially suggested,  Just wanted to be sure you understood what was involved to do some of it.  If you have two weeks, you're fine.  The Big Island has no Interstate-type highways, and you're lucky to drive faster than about 45mph for more than a few miles.
> 
> One thing about Mauna Kea:  You're from Seattle.  Imagine driving to the top of Mt. Rainier in a short amount of time.  Weather is much colder than at sea level, and the air is a LOT thinner up there.
> 
> ...



No worries, I felt you were being very helpful in suggesting what you did and appreciate your reaction to my wish list... I had ruled out most of the activities from Hilo to the North already before that compilation. The big island is a huge place and it's hard to pare down the possibilities into a reasonable and fun vacation. That's why it's so nice to hear other people's thoughts and opinions - negative and positive. I'm one of those people who read guide books cover to cover, even if I'm not going to some of the areas being discussed. No such thing as too much information in my book. 

Sometimes I just like to bounce ideas to see what others think, even if I have somewhat ruled them in or out myself. So was already kind of shelving the night manta snorkel - at least for this trip based on my daughter's instant negative reaction to the idea. 

It's good to be reminded of just how hard elevation gain can be - athletes hate to compete in Denver, for example, and hiking in the rockies (or the Andes) if you've come from a coast is very hard until you acclimate. I get that, just don't think about it in relation to Hawaii. So I did think about the cold on Mauna Kea, but haven't fully comprehended just how high the mtn. is for air pressure, even though I've seen the statistics and read about the snow...hmmm...

So you'll be there in May?? Very cool.


----------



## Stefa (Mar 11, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> Thanks! Looks like it's something that can't be planned ahead
> I'm just making a list of the many things we want to do and will see what actually works once we get there. So far, here's my to see/to do list:
> 
> -Volcano Park trip, hiking and hope for lava into the sea..
> ...



Sounds like you have a full and ambitious trip planned.  I think you can do most of what is on your list with good planning.  

We really enjoyed the kayak trip to Captain Cook.  We went earlier in the day as it gets windy later on.   

The telescope viewing was only okay and I wouldn't go out of my way to do it again.  The problem was that some of the tour groups stop be and the large crowd means you don't get a lot of viewing time.  There is a lot of standing around in the dark/cold.   We had more fun looking up at the starry sky from one of the side roads at Volcanoes National Park.  

Place of refuge was a can't miss and the snorkeling was great there as well.   I don't think there is much point in planning multiple snorkeling trips unless that is an activity that you particularly enjoy.  You won't miss out on the Hawai'i experience just because you haven't snorkeled all the spots the guide book recommends.

Enjoy your trip.  There is so much to see and do on the Big Island that you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Stefa (Mar 11, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Have you been ocean kayaking before?  It is very strenuous, and you will end up tipping the boat over - it can be exhausting to get back in.  My DH is a big guy (6'3" 250 lb.) and in good shape, but he won't ever go kayaking again.



Denise

Was your experience at Captain Cook?  We kayaked across the bay and our experience was the complete opposite.  It was actually rather calm and we never came close to tipping.  It was our first time kayaking (anywhere) and we had no issues whatsoever.  I'm small (5'1' 110lb) and was four months pregnant when we did the trip and I wasn't even tired after the 40 minute trip.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2010)

Stefa - it was on Maui.  With his size (big, not fat) my DH found it very difficult to get in and out of the kayak in the open ocean.  I thought he was going to have a heart attack.  I am smaller, and I got in and out with no problem.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 18, 2010)

*Update on Volcanoes National Park*

Sorry for all spelling mistakes that follow - I'm still tired from overnight flight back (got in this AM) and don't feel like looking for a map or book to get the names right  

Drove from Kona Tues, April 13 to the park. Stopped along the way at the Kona Fruit Stand other side of HWY 160 down to Place of Refuge.  Hana Hou Bakery in Neelehu (sp?) for lunch - great 1/2 lb burgers, salads and desserts. The lilikoi bars are awesome, but messy! Also stopped at Punaluu (sp?) black sand beach and watched the turtles flipping about in the waves by the edges of the lava rocks. 

Finally got to the park late afternoon - didn't start out very early in the day, though. Actually was a pretty easy drive after all. Did a short walk w/a park volunteer and learned about some of the plants in the park as well as the steam vents. 

Quote from website: "Activity Summary for past 24 hours: Kilauea volcanic activity continued at two locations. At the summit, the lava column within the deep pit that is inset within the floor of Halema`uma`u Crater was mostly stable. Glow from the vent was visible overnight from the Jaggar Museum. At the east rift zone, lava flowed through tubes to supply surface flows that have likely reach the base of the Pulama pali. Sulfur dioxide emission rates from the summit and east rift zone vents remain elevated."  

We didn't end up driving out of the park and around the other side to the road to see the east rift zone. Heard a couple German young guys say they saw tiny fires way up the hillside when they went the night before. Still no lava to the sea. However, the rangers felt that in the next 2-3 weeks the lava flow might get back to the tubes and make it to the ocean again, or at least that it might get easier to see by coming down the hillside farther. 

We hiked various areas. Girls really liked going through the lava tube, and we brought our flashlights back so we could hike the unlit part as well. Went to dinner at Volcano Village - Thai's Thai Restaurant. I have to say that is probably one of the better Thai places we've ever enjoyed - except for the dessert we tried (tapioca pudding, but had corn and sweet potato in it - not to our taste!) We had the spring rolls, pad Thai shrimp and chicken, and a yellow curry chicken that we all shared family style. 

Came back to the park to Jaggar Museum overlook to see the crater lit up at night from the lava. This was really a fun experience. The museum has seismographs from several locations throughout the park including the crater, and when the activity increased on the seismograph for the crater area, the crater definitely lit up brighter! I guess the lava is a couple hundred feet down in a huge pool! Lots of great displays in the museum both for the DD's and my husband and I. Then they close the museum around nine and it becomes darker so the crater glow stands out even more. 

Anyway, there seemed to be a possibility that the east rift flow might change somewhat and come further down the mtn again in the next few weeks, but right now is nowhere near the ocean. 

The South side of Crater Rim Drive is blocked off from the Chain of Craters Road to the Jaggar Museum. You can still drive on the Chain of Craters road.


----------



## MissTins (Apr 18, 2010)

Scrapngen -

You guys did almost the exact route my family did on Fri. 4/2.  We got started out of Kona a little later in the morning.  Stopping along the way at "south point" and Punalu'u.  We hit the Volcano National Park in the afternoon but did make the trek down to Kalapana to view the lava flow from that area.  

True that it was up the hill and it almost looked like a "brush fire" in the distance, but I was still excited to see real lava from an active volcano  My boys (ages 6, 8, 11, 13) seemed more excited about the flashlights and the short trek on the lava trail.  lol  Anyway, I've still been reading the updates and it looks like the lava came down more than 1/2 mile closer to the viewing area since we were there.

I would have loved to spend more time at the Volcano National Park.  Maybe next time (whenever that may be).

MissTins


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 19, 2010)

MissTins said:


> Scrapngen -
> 
> You guys did almost the exact route my family did on Fri. 4/2.  We got started out of Kona a little later in the morning.  Stopping along the way at "south point" and Punalu'u.  We hit the Volcano National Park in the afternoon but did make the trek down to Kalapana to view the lava flow from that area.
> 
> ...



Yeah, me too! We did plan on going back Wednesday, but only made it as far as the green sand beaches at South Point..(hurrah for the jeep!!!) By the time we had done some hiking there and then had something to eat it was getting later and we just didn't think we had enough time for a good hike in the park before dark. Ended up going back and caught the free Hula show at our resort instead. Kayaked the next day to Capt. Cook Monument and snorkeled. 
Then left Friday  Tried to see dolphins early Friday morning at Kalekekua but the water was choppy and no dolphins were seen...Had some strong winds flying out that afternoon, and white caps on ocean north of Kona.


----------

